# PUSBX and Cysto on same day



## cgkirkland (Jul 15, 2009)

I am having problems with reimbursement for a 52000 and 55700 billed at the same time.  We have added modifier 59 on Cysto and have given both codes different dx.  Does anyone have an appeal letter or some information that would be helpful?


----------



## deynaw (Jul 15, 2009)

when we bill we use a mod 51 vs the 59 on the cysto..


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 16, 2009)

We use a -59

I found a website while in the AAPC forums that is great for forms/denail letters, and all kinds of other great stuff

http://www.ericacodes.com/Articles.html

It also has links to other great sites from there as well. Good luck


----------

